# Sous vide chicken gizzards



## Holly2015

Please delete


----------



## ksblazer

Can't wait to see how this turns out.

Fried chicken gizzards are one of my favorite fried foods. Tried making them myself but they don't turn out as good as when they are pressure fried.

Don't like them overcooked as they are kind of rubbery. Sous vide seems like the way to go. Look forward to seeing how you do them and how they turn out.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun

Should be excellent with a quick charcoal sear.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Interested how this turns out.


----------



## chilerelleno

Those aught to be delicious cooked that way...  Watching.

Love me some hearts and livers... Not big on gizzards


----------



## Winterrider

Love them, wish they were available here. Use to have to flip a  coin with my grandfather on who would get at Christmas or Thanksgiving. (always shared anyhow) :)


----------



## daveomak

Love 'em....   My method is the pressure cooker then fry...  I'm gonna try Sous Vide...  I'm really liking the meat texture from S-V....  and the herb and spice infusion into the meat with S-V....  Seems like I get blinded by old ways and forget the new.... 

.................
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
............    Dave


----------



## SmokinAl

Gonna have to give that a try!
Looking forward to the finale!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

They should be great I like them boiled compared to fried because they are tender. We also make chicken and dumplings just using hearts and gizzards.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj

They are gonna be good. I like Gizzard simmered until tender then breaded and fried. Hearts, sauteed medium in Bacon or Beef grease, with SPOG is really tasty...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

Cant wait to see this.


----------



## solman

same, can't wait to see this.


----------



## kit s

chilerelleno said:


> Those aught to be delicious cooked that way...  Watching.
> 
> Love me some hearts and livers... Not big on gizzards


Chili I will trade you my liver for yor gizzards


----------



## chilerelleno

kit s said:


> Chili I will trade you my liver for yor gizzards


I'll sign onto that deal..


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun

They look great Holly!


----------



## Winterrider

I would definitely eat those !


----------



## daveomak




----------



## solman

Holly2015 said:


> Separating the wheat from the chaff. If it white it gets cut off.
> View attachment 382547



do you toss the white parts?


----------



## chilerelleno

Where's mine?
*Like!*


----------



## ab canuck

We are big fans of these, The wife does them up in the walkerswood jerk seasoning. Big like for me....


----------



## Bearcarver

Ah Man!!!
I knew these would be Awesome!!
I did something I never do---I gave you the Like before you even started, because once I read what you were gonna do, I knew it would be Awesome!!
I haven't had Gizzards for at least 50 years!!!
Gotta do this sometime!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

Holly2015 said:


> Offal is awful good!


Yes indeed!
There are a couple of good restaurants here that have various sweetbreads on the menu from time to time.
Chef will cook them at tableside.
I'll get them every time they're available, yum!


----------



## kit s

Holly2015 said:


> Thanks for all the likes. It was a fun to cook with something no so ordinary. Offal is awful good!


Except for the liver, lol....love sweetbreads brain heart tripe tongue. Oh not to crazy about kidneys though. My grandpa take on them may have had an influence there..He said you boil the piss out of them and throw them away.


----------



## Bearcarver

kit s said:


> Except for the liver, lol....love sweetbreads brain heart tripe tongue. Oh not to crazy about kidneys though. My grandpa take on them may have had an influence there..He said you boil the piss out of them and throw them away.




LOL---Similar here:
I was used to all the game my Dad brought home, and all the internal organ parts, until the one time my Dad had Deer Kidneys in a bowl of salt-water. Every now & then he'd go out to the kitchen. I went out & saw him with his hand in the bowl. I was about 8 years old & I said, "Whatcha doin, Dad?" "I'm Squeezing the piss out of these Kidneys!"
Oh--OK.

Later in life, I used to take leftovers with me to the Bethlehem Steel.
I'd have a bowl of small pieces of Heart, Kidneys & Deer Liver, in the lunch room at the Steel.
I'd put it in the Nuke-U-Later, and Everybody went "Ugh, What the Hell you eating' John".
It didn't smell great, but they all loved the taste---Those who would try it. LOL

I did the same thing with leftover Shad Roe!!

Bear


----------

